

What's the breakdown of engineering work vs. non-engineering work for your team? - daviddeath

I'm polling how companies break down their time for development teams and what their expectations are for engineering work vs. non engineering work. I'm trying to find a balance for my team, but I also want to be able to set realistic expectations.<p>Engineering work: coding, documenting code, integrating, testing, etc.
Non-Engineering work: meetings, email, presentations, brainstorm, water cooler, etc.<p>Here's a quick guess for a team of 10:<p>Dev Manager - 10/90 (code/meetings &#38; management)
Team Lead - 70/30 (code/meetings &#38; management)
Individual Developer - 90/10 (code/meetings)<p>How are company/product goals communicated to individual contributors? What's the size of your team?
======
3825
Individual Developer - 90/10 (code/meetings)

I think 90/10 is a bit high. I have yet to meet a Manager who writes code
(quick and dirty SQL queries or get latest => view changeset don't count as
coding if you ask me). 90/10 might also mean you are not attending others'
code reviews. Sitting in code reviews and watching the style and asking
questions while they pass through their changes has helped me learn in the
past.

Sorry I can't help much beyond that. I'd say I am closest to 90/10 as I can
possibly get but even now I am chasing people trying to figure out the
requirements.

------
gamechangr
individual developers 80/20

